# Cyanobacteria help.....



## maanse (14 Dec 2011)

Not strictly algae i know but im after a little help with it.

Ive got a small tank with a volume of around 35l, all it houses is one betta, a few plants (not so many now - most killed by bga) and some bog wood. The problem is the glass, substrate and plants are covered and after manual removal during water changes once a week, its back within 2/3 days. Im dosing using the ei method because that cured the problem in my other tanks and i have adjusted the dose so many times i forget what ive tried and what i haven't now. I am however fairly certain the problem isn't so much nutrient based but flow based.... But im struggling to get the flow right for a betta that doesn't like much flow at all....

If i up the flow, he gets pushed around the tank all day and starts to look scraggly, so are there any suggestions on how i can combat this issue?


----------



## CeeJay (14 Dec 2011)

Hi maanse

When I got BGA a few year ago in a low tech tank, I discovered it was because I was under dosing by some considerable margin. Once the penny dropped, I carried out a massive water change, added 2 teaspoons of KNO3 (100l tank), then upped the dosing and kept it there. BGA was gone in 4 days. I then carried out another water change and I haven't seen it since. No blackout required   .


----------



## schraptor (15 Dec 2011)

Hi,

Similarly to CeeJay, I've increased NO3 dosing, made sure that CO2 is running stable. Additionally what really helps to fight cyanobacteria is the spot treatment with Easy Carbo / Excel. I've used syringe with needle and have been dosing EC around substrate - glass line. Works like a charm.


----------



## maanse (15 Dec 2011)

Hi guys i know your right, because i did the same thing in my other tanks, maybe i need to re check what im dosing in this tank. I dont want to try the blackout method because i dont believe it will solve the problem, it may clear up but i think it will come back. Ill try more KNO3 first....


----------

